# Shaq and Amare on the block?



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Supposedly they are both on the block now. I doubt the Cavs have what it takes to get Amare. But should the Cavs get Shaq, if it only costs Wally Szerbiak and Eric Snow?

Shaq expires in 2010, so he doesn't affect the long term plan. But in the short term we'd have this frontline:

Z/Shaq
Ben Wallace/Varejao/Hickson

Which is a lot of beef to throw. Shaq would give the second unit a legit low post threat to play inside out with. And imagine Shaq going against the Celtics back up bigs, like Leon Powe. 

Would be a solid deal, I think. 

Then just look to make a big deal for Bosh next year, or wait till free agency, and try and sign him.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Would Shaq be willing to come off the bench? I wouldn't do it. If you think Vince Carter would mess up chemistry, you haven't seen anything.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Amare now looks very different to me and I wouldn't want him (though he would be an improvement).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Amare now looks very different to me and I wouldn't want him (though he would be an improvement).


He looks that way because he doesn't want to be in Phoenix though, which is why they are trading him.

Honestly just his ability to catch a pass and dunk at the rim, would be enough to make it worth it.

Plus if the Cavs could do it without giving up any of their core, it would be nice.

Here's a question though. Would you rather part with Hickson or Varejao in an Amare trade, as the young big?

I'm thinking Varejao, because he's going to be an UFA, and he's not going to stay here and play behind Amare and Ben.

Here's something else to think about. Now that Amare and Bosh are both out there, I wonder if Amare will drag some of Bosh's value down, and get us a better shot at Bosh? Because whoever trades for one, is going to be one less team to compete with for the other.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Supposedly they are both on the block now. I doubt the Cavs have what it takes to get Amare. But should the Cavs get Shaq, if it only costs Wally Szerbiak and Eric Snow?
> 
> Shaq expires in 2010, so he doesn't affect the long term plan. But in the short term we'd have this frontline:
> 
> ...



Even at Shaq's advanced age, he's still putting up 18 and 9. He's worth a lot more than Snow and Sczerbiak's contracts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd love to bring in Amare. He has some issues, but Mike Brown could work with him on his defense and with LBJ, I think he would buy in to the team concept. 

Can you imagine the dunk drill he would have catching passes from Lebron? My lord.

I would deal any combination of Wally, Andy, JJ, Snow, Pavs, + picks for him (though I would prefer to keep JJ)

In other words keep LBJ/Z/Mo and anyone else should be fair game


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

wally and andy for amare and filler (amundson or any scrub on their bench) works

also you wait until after feb 10, we could do wally, andy and snow for amare and jason richardson, that would give phoenix a ton of cap space next year, but this might be a little more far fetched


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

LostInGeorgia said:


> wally and andy for amare and filler (amundson or any scrub on their bench) works
> 
> also you wait until after feb 10, we could do wally, andy and snow for amare and jason richardson, that would give phoenix a ton of cap space next year, but this might be a little more far fetched


I think Phoenix would probably want a little more in both of those deals.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Ras said:


> I think Phoenix would probably want a little more in both of those deals.


yeah, i won't argue that point, but it does give them a ton of cap space to do some things (all players received would be expiring), gets them out of the lux tax as well, i think you can replace snow with sasha and it still works, but sasha has an extra year on his deal. crazier deals have happened.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and Shaq? ****, imagine them in their prime together.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would love to see shaq on a team like the cavs.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Watching Lebron, Amare, and Mo Williams would be just like watching Lebron, Romeo Travis, and Dru Joyce back in the day. It would be a thrill every night. And the expectations would be through the roof!


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

LOYALTY said:


> Watching Lebron, Amare, and Mo Williams would be just like watching Lebron, Romeo Travis, and Dru Joyce back in the day. It would be a thrill every night. And the expectations would be through the roof!


I remember going to some of those games...it just wasn't fair, Romeo and Dru were exceptional high school basketball players, with LBJ it was just unfair to the other high school teams. I'm not sure it would be quite as lopsided, but I could see some of the other NBA teams saying that it's just not fair having to play the cavs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Even if the Cavs don't land Amare I think LeBron with Shaq would be pure dopeness.


----------

